# Video - PC Games: Happy Birthday, Rainer Rosshirt - Rossi feiert(e) Geburtstag



## System (2. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,674977


----------



## thor2101 (2. Februar 2009)

cool mit meinem neuen blackbalkenweg-tool weiß ich jetzt wie Rainer aussieht. hehe


----------



## bsekranker (2. Februar 2009)

Happy Birthday nachträglich, RR!


----------



## McDrake (2. Februar 2009)

Dann sag ich doch auch mal
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

(RR hat am gleicht Tag Purzeltag wie meine Mutter.
Wer jetzt älter ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht... *g*)


----------



## LordSaddler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## Gunnn (2. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch Rossi! 

@thor: mach mal bitte nen screenshot und lad den hoch^^ 

Gunnn


----------



## marwin756 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Wünsch auch alles Gute


----------



## Mandavar (2. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Deine Rubrik geffällt mir immer sehr gut. Weiter so!


----------



## Seelenfress (2. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

der arme wurde mit nem pornobalken geboren..

naja alles gute ;D


----------



## GeneralKolenga (2. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Alles gute!


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2009)

Happy Glühstrumpf nachträglich, RR


----------



## KONNAITN (2. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum ... ich schätze mal 48sten!


----------



## Krampfkeks (2. Februar 2009)

natürlich ist gesicht verdeckt -.- kindisch i-wie^^

naja alles gute


----------



## fiumpf (2. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch RR. Kannst ja gar net so verkehrt sein wenn du am gleichen Tag wie meine Frau Geburtstag hast    .


----------



## agvoter (2. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum 70!


----------



## Goddess (2. Februar 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag! Wie alt bist du denn geworden?


----------



## Duath (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute, Rainer! Auf weitere unzählige Jahre Rumpelkammer!


----------



## JohnnyGundam (2. Februar 2009)

ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## Microwave (2. Februar 2009)

McDrake am 02.02.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> (RR hat am gleicht Tag Purzeltag wie meine Mutter.
> Wer jetzt älter ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht... *g*)





			
				fiumpf am 02.02.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch RR. Kannst ja gar net so verkehrt sein wenn du am gleichen Tag wie meine Frau Geburtstag hast    .


 
 cool 
Rossi führt Familien zusammen.


----------



## Lacno1c (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute!
Ich will jetzt nicht nur schleimen und tippe mal auf den 53.Geburtstag.
Mach bitte weiter so wie bisher! 

P.S.: In der Redaktion ist mal massiver "th-Unterricht" angesagt... happy birsday... ^^


----------



## Succer (2. Februar 2009)

Na dann will ich in der Reihe nicht Fehlen! Glückwunsch zum... 20sten


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum 57. (geraten) Rainer!


----------



## torti-man (2. Februar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rainer,
und ich wünsche Dir das du noch sehr laange bei der PCGames bleibst (hoffentlich wünscht Du Dir das auch  )

Gruß


----------



## Atropa (2. Februar 2009)

Hard-2-Get am 02.02.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute zum 57. (geraten) Rainer!



Rainer ist doch niiiemals 57, ich hätte jetzt eher so auf anfang/mitte 30 getippt.... *schleim*


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Februar 2009)

wenn man mal rechnet das RR mindestens! schon seit 1991 bei Computec ist..


----------



## DSA-Zocker (2. Februar 2009)

Ähhh ja, alles gute auch...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich zum xx. Geburtstag!


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2009)

Happy Birthday, oller Sack!   

So langsam dürftest Du aber ganz gewaltig auf die 50. zugehen, richtig?
Bist ja doch schon eine Weile aktiv...


----------



## chbdiablo (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute Rossi!    

Obwohl sich mir manchmal die Frage aufdrängt, ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, Menschen zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren, obwohl sie auf dem Papier wieder ein Jahr näher an ihrem
Todes- anstatt Geburtstag sind. (Aber auf dich, lieber Rainer, trifft das ja mit Sicherheit noch nicht zu.  )


----------



## Mr-Phil (2. Februar 2009)

Alles gute Rossi!!!!!!1 Ich schätze dich mal auf 48


----------



## bsekranker (2. Februar 2009)

chbdiablo am 02.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl sich mir manchmal die Frage aufdrängt, ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, Menschen zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren, obwohl sie auf dem Papier wieder ein Jahr näher an ihrem Todes- anstatt Geburtstag sind.


Du hast deinen Todestag auf Papier stehen?

Mein Beileid.


----------



## RR (2. Februar 2009)

Succer am 02.02.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich in der Reihe nicht Fehlen! Glückwunsch zum... 20sten


----------



## RR (2. Februar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 02.02.2009 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute nachträglich zum xx. Geburtstag!





Ich bedanke mich natürlich bei dir und allen Anderen ganz artig.


"Altwerden ist nichts für Feiglinge"
Bette Davis


----------



## Teslatier (2. Februar 2009)

Succer am 02.02.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich in der Reihe nicht Fehlen! Glückwunsch zum... 20sten


Du hast da eine Null vergessen. 

Allet Jute wünsch ick trotzdem, Rossi. Auch wenn du mich jetzt hasst.


----------



## God-of-Death (2. Februar 2009)

Happy birthday Rossi mach weiter so und sei auch weitere Äonen mit an bord bei PCG



Beste glückwünsche von mir


----------



## Scayth (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute dem einzig wahren Wächter der Rechtschreibung. 
Auf das die Rumpelkammer noch viele Jahre lang die Auflage der PCG erhöht


----------



## G-Unot (2. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Herr Rosshirt!


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Februar 2009)

"Sektempfang? Im nächsten Leben vielleicht!" 

Wie schnell und bestimmt die Redaktionskiddies (in der Relation zum RR) aus Raum gejagt wurden ist schon erstaunlich 

Alles Gute btw. !
Ich hab' deine Existenz lange bezweifelt - seit meiner ersten PCG im Jahre 1992.
Da du aber anscheinend einen Geburtstag (und nen Pornobalken im Gesicht) hast, scheinst die Bedrohung doch realer als vermutet...


----------



## EDGUY (2. Februar 2009)

Irgend jemand sagte mal: 

"Wenn Chuck Norris Geburtstag hat wird er nicht älter, sondern stärker, schneller
und tödlicher."

In diesem Sinne...........


----------



## JBevera (2. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rossi!!!!!!!


----------



## PitNixTreff (2. Februar 2009)

Allet jute Alter Mann ;p


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2009)

GorrestFump am 02.02.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> "Sektempfang? Im nächsten Leben vielleicht!"
> 
> Wie schnell und bestimmt die Redaktionskiddies (in der Relation zum RR) aus Raum gejagt wurden ist schon erstaunlich
> 
> ...



...oder es ist eine unglaublich gut gemachte Verschwörung!


----------



## Dr-Brot (2. Februar 2009)

Rossi kann höchstens 26. geworden sein! Allein diese extrem verjüngend wirkende Balken  im Gesicht, er sieht aus als hätte er keine einzige Falte im Gesicht!  Da sieht er glatt aus noch 3 Jahre jünger aus!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2009)

Ein echtes Urgestein der PCGames. Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## stockduck (2. Februar 2009)

Alles gute auch von mir


----------



## BoChilla (2. Februar 2009)

Feierst du schön!
Alles gute aus bayOrn ;>


----------



## Smuggler (2. Februar 2009)

Fake... die singen doch "Happy Birthday lieber Ossi..."


----------



## SoSchautsAus (3. Februar 2009)

Huskyboy am 02.02.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man mal rechnet das RR mindestens! schon seit 1991 bei Computec ist..


... dann muss er ja mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein.  

@ RR: Gratzliche Glückwunschulation! 

SSA


----------



## Protoss (3. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute (nachträglich) RR, viel Glück, Gesundheit, immer genug Benzin fürs Auto  und all das, was Mann sich halt so wünscht  zum x-ten Geburtstag (man ist doch nur so alt wie man sich fühlt, oder?).


----------



## creeperpcs (3. Februar 2009)

alles gute zum butrseltag nachträglich


----------



## creeperpcs (3. Februar 2009)

ahhhh

alles gute zum Burtseltag


----------



## butt3rkeks (3. Februar 2009)

Allet Jute 
Btw, es gab doch mal ein "Bild" von RR: Gugge hier


----------



## Exidas (3. Februar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 03.02.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.02.2009 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD xD   er meinte das RR seit 1991 bei Computec wurde^^Arbitet, nicht das er in dem jahr geboren wurde^^


wer lesen kann ich klar im vorteil 

achja und Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## HanFred (3. Februar 2009)

butt3rkeks am 03.02.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Allet Jute
> Btw, es gab doch mal ein "Bild" von RR: Gugge hier


ist das nicht Wilson?


auf jeden fall herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag!


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2009)

butt3rkeks am 03.02.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Allet Jute
> Btw, es gab doch mal ein "Bild" von RR: Gugge hier


Kann nicht sein, da fehlt ja der Balken. 

Alles Gute und Prost!


----------



## butt3rkeks (3. Februar 2009)

Worrel am 03.02.2009 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 03.02.2009 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber er hat einen Bart


----------



## spooky3000 (3. Februar 2009)

Alles Jute, Rossi.
Wie alt biste geworden? Gefühlte 80???
Da sage einer noch,alte Menschen hätten keine Chance auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.

Feier schön, alte Raucherlunge!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. Februar 2009)

Find ich toll - das Video. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Reiner.

: -)


----------



## Cowboy28 (3. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich!   

Ich hoffe du bleibst uns noch ein paar Jahrzehnte erhalten, es sei denn du segnest aufgrund des täglichen geistigen Dünnpfiffs der dich in Schriftform erreichet das Zeitliche, weil dein Hirn und der Rest des Körpers sich eines Tages weigert das weiter zu ertragen!   

Aber das hat ja noch 40-50 Jahre Zeit...


----------



## Alex005 (3. Februar 2009)

alles gute


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Februar 2009)

bsekranker am 02.02.2009 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> chbdiablo am 02.02.2009 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Du etwa nicht?


----------



## Succer (3. Februar 2009)

Worrel am 03.02.2009 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 03.02.2009 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt stimmts 
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/1561/rossi1hl0.jpg


----------



## radinger (3. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute auch noch von mir!


----------



## Prime85 (3. Februar 2009)

Besser zu spät als nie: Auch von mir alles, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag und bleib so wie du bist!


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2009)

*Bildlösch*
 :-o  ist das Werbung für so ne Schmuddelseite   

scheint so...  
dann so...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rick-Clamer (19. Juni 2009)

Ähm...dieses Video wurde aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt! Wasn da los?? würde es mir gern mal ansehen....


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2009)

Rick-Clamer am 19.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...dieses Video wurde aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt! Wasn da los?? würde es mir gern mal ansehen....


Orgiastischer Massen-Sex ist bei youtube halt nicht gerne gesehen. Auch nicht, wenns Rossis Geburtstag ist.


----------



## Streetrazor (25. März 2010)

*AW: Video - Happy Birthday, Rainer Rosshirt - Rossi feiert(e) Geburtstag*

alles gute nachträglich Rossi, hät aber auch noch gerne das Vidio gesehen


----------

